

Silicon Sports: Speaking to Sports Fan Diversity - MaxWendkos
http://maxwendkos.com/2011/07/21/speaking-to-sports-fan-diversity/

======
morganb
Totally agree. Any email marketing that doesn't take advantage of the
information we provide to improve our experience is missing out. Segmentation
in email isn't hard, it should be standard practice for any company doing
email marketing these days.

~~~
MaxWendkos
Unfortunately sports franchises don't have the technology in place to
effectively segment their market. Consumer research firms survey a small
portion of their fan base and then generalize those findings to all fans, but
that data isn't actionable.

